# How to contain an escaping bunny



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Jan 6, 2010)

At the bun sitters, Sabrina figured out that she is able to jump up and over her cage. She is free range (except when sleeping) and I was using her cage to block the doorway of her room so it is vital that it keeps her contained. Right now I have pillows on top of the cage but I am looking for ideas for a more permanent solution. At first I had 2 cushions on there which added 1 ft. of height but after she tried (unsuccessfully) to jump them too, I increased it to about 2 ft. higher than her cage. I am pretty sure that she will not make it over her cage + 2ft. 

Here is a link to her cage, so that suggestions can be made based on it. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3074864

Thanks so much,
Lauren


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 6, 2010)

So, how tall is the structure (total)?

My rabbits can do 3.5 foot fences, no worries... probably higher if they've got enough space to take a run at the fence.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Jan 6, 2010)

I just measured. Its about 3 ft tall in total (cage plus pillows...I guess I over-estimated how high the pillows were). 
Really 3.5 ft???? Grrrr, I was hoping that she was at her max. I don't know how else to contain her.


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm using a baby gate. So far my little guy seems unable to get over it.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 6, 2010)

How long have you had it at that height? If this is your reno for today, see how it goes.. she may not be able to manage that jump.

Also, be sure to keep anything she can possibly climb on far away from the fence. 

To deter Slatey a bit, I got some NICs and extended them over his jump-out area to make a bit of a roof.
Maybe you have a blanket that you can sacrifice to cover over her jump-out area with?


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Jan 6, 2010)

Today was the second day with the 4 cushions and there have been no attempts yet to get over them. There is nothing that she can climb near by, unless she figures out how to climb up the side of her cage ullhair:

Good idea on the NIC panels...that may work. Do you think I could make a "wall" out of them and then attach the wall to the top of her current cage?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it possible to move the cage and use a gate of some sort to block off the door? If she is going up onto the top of the cage, and over the pillows, then she is jumping 2 different things. Jumping on top of a 2 foot cage, then another 2 foot barrier is easier than jumping a 4ft barrier. 1 tall barrier should be harder for her to jump over. 

Some rabbits don't like to jump a solid barrier. A cage, pen and most gates can be seen through and so the rabbit knows what is on the other side. A solid barrier is more of a 'real' barrier. You could use a piece or wood or just cover it with a blanket. 

I have a hard time picturing your set up. Is it possible to take a pic so we can see it.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 7, 2010)

~*sAbRiNa*~ wrote:


> Good idea on the NIC panels...that may work. Do you think I could make a "wall" out of them and then attach the wall to the top of her current cage?



Yep you sure can. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 7, 2010)

We use a baby gate to keep Gus downstairs (I can't be bothered to bunny proof the upstairs, and he's got lots of space downstairs to play) and he's never jumped over it. He's tried to climb it a few times, but hasn't been successful. Once when it wasn't locked in place properly (it's a pressure-mounted type), he managed to knock it over. That was quite funny! There was a huge crash and we all looked over and there's Gus sitting on the fallen baby gate with this look like, "It wasn't me!" 

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 7, 2010)

I know i would NIC grids to make a gate or you could go buy a Baby Gate with metal not plastic. I bought a plastic one and storm figured out he could chew it in about 3 minutes.



They are normally about 3 to 4 feet high depending on what size you get.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 7, 2010)

we have been using a baby gate from WalMart for more than 4 years with no problems.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 7, 2010)

I would get some NIC grids and use them to make a fence type of thing on top of the cage. Maybe 4ft tall? Also, do you know she's jumping, or could she be climbing? If she's climbing, you might need to make it *really* high ;-)


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Jan 7, 2010)

She isn't climbing. She was jumping onto the top of her cage and over. As of yet, she can't jump high enough to get over the cage and pillows. 

Here is a pic of what I have created to help keep her in.






I use the cage to block the door way so that she still has access to her litter box/food/water. Since most of her area is a hallway her cage is a bit too wide to fit anywhere else (you can't see it in the pic, but her cage is longer than the doorway). Also since it slides easily on my wood floor it allows me to get in and out easily. I am open to suggestions though....

Right now I am leaning towards NIC panels to replace the pillows so that I can go back to sitting on my couch comfortably! But you you think that they will stand up on their own (if I make them 2 across and 2 high) or will I need supports?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 7, 2010)

You'll probably need to use something to support the NIC grids or somehow attach them to the wall. Others may have some ideas.

I'm not sure how much of a chewer Sabrina is, but I probably wouldn't want to use the cushions for too long. She may decide to try chewing her way out. 

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 7, 2010)

hopefully that does work...

rabbits are like any animal though in if they dont know they can they wont try...my boy can stand and see over the baby gate just about so i squirt him with a squirt bottle everytime he eyes over the top...he has jumped over a 4ft rail once so i gotta watch him


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 7, 2010)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> You'll probably need to use something to support the NIC grids or somehow attach them to the wall. Others may have some ideas.
> 
> I'm not sure how much of a chewer Sabrina is, but I probably wouldn't want to use the cushions for too long. She may decide to try chewing her way out.
> 
> ...



My solution for this is to put together a fence of NIC panels, then put two at right angles on either end, making kind of a C shape. That makes a free standing fence.



Though I like the pillows, Sabrina! Looks like a good solution for now. Hopefully she doesn't try jumping it.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Jan 7, 2010)

Ohh good idea elrohwen! I think that a C shape might work. I will go out this weekend and get some NIC panels. She hasn't attempted to chew or push the pillows away at all. Hopefully she doesn't start before I have a chance to get the NICs.

Does anyone in Ontario know the cheapest place to buy NICs?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 7, 2010)

*~*sAbRiNa*~ wrote: *


> Does anyone in Ontario know the cheapest place to buy NICs?


Before you go out and buy NICs, try using some large cardboard or chloroplast to block the doorway.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 7, 2010)

Behr would see that as his personal resting spot before hopping along to the other side. I've struggled with trying to keep him on his 'half' of the rec room. After he cleared 4 feet of barrier, I created this monster:








It's not the most attractive set up, but it keeps him in. So far. And that means I win.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 7, 2010)

It involved baby gates (on their sides) and NIC cubes.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 8, 2010)

^^^Seriously, that is the most epic NIC fence I have ever seen in my life... WOW!

As for NICs in Ontario, I;ve had good luck finding general storage cube at walmart (rubbermaid), giant tiger, Canadian tire, etc.
It's usually in the storage and organization section.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 8, 2010)

I too get mine at WalMart usually. I don't know if that's the cheapest place though.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 8, 2010)

The Real Canadian Superstorewas carryingsets of 17 for $22.99.Walmart hadsets of 13 for $19.99. Rona and Home Depot had thesets of 13 for $23 and$25 and setsof 26 were $35.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 8, 2010)

London Drugs usually have Rubbermaid sales, where you buy two and get one free.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 8, 2010)

Canadian Tire, 4 cube Wire Shelf (16 panels), regular price $29.99.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Jan 8, 2010)

Pet_Bunny I wish that we had London Drugs in Ontario  That is a really good deal. I will check out Wal-Mart this weekend since I think that I will need 12 panels to make a good barrier for her. 

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 8, 2010)

You can also try criagslist or Kijiji for people selling them. There is a good chance you can save a ton of money. If it were the season, I would recommend garage sales too. I have gotten 2 sets for $10-15 (I buy them when I see them), I have also found a set of mesh ones for $3 ($30 at a store).


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 9, 2010)

Not sure how you`ll feel about this but how about a baby gate but instead of mounted on the wall low almost on the ground, how about up much higher at the level of the top of the cage to block the top of the cage being jumped on ,it would swing just over the top of the cage but when fixed would block her access over the cage (in locked position) ,then in cage time it can be open and left, open swung against the wall? if that makes sense,that should stop her?:biggrin2:


----------



## pla725 (Jan 9, 2010)

All are great ideas. Just one question. Is Sabrina spayed? Itdoes help deter the quest to find a mate.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Jan 9, 2010)

*pla725 wrote: *


> All are great ideas. Just one question. Is Sabrina spayed? Itdoes help deter the quest to find a mate.



She is spayed...but do you think that she is looking for a friend???? I have been thinking of getting her a bun-husband lately so if this behavior is a sign that she wants a friend maybe I should go ahead with it. Hmmmmm...lots to think about.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 17, 2010)

London Drugs, Rubbermaid Storage Cubes 3 pack, $14.99

Sale starts Jan 19 to Jan 24.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Jan 24, 2010)

GRRRRRR. I finally bought a set of NICs today and she has now learned to climb up the cage:X Its only a matter of time before she gets up and over the NICS too. 

Back to the drawing board for me ullhair:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 25, 2010)

Whoa... Do you mean she is climbing the NICs vertically??
Pics of new design, please?


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Jan 25, 2010)

Autumn, I won't be able to take a pic until tomorrow night but I will get one up for sure. She didn't make it up the NIC but she made it all the way up her cage vertically (she is such a monkey...its a good thing that she is cute). So now I put a towel over the front of the NICs to deter her from climbing those and hopefully trick her into thinking that they were solid. Funny how she didn't try anything with the pillows, however I do need to sit on my couch comfortably! I don't fully trust her with the NICs when I am not home yet, so when I go out it will be back to the pillows. I hope that she stops climbing in a day or two when she realizes that the NICs are too high for her.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 25, 2010)

LOL! I think you need to take some video of her climbing  Clever girl, that Sabrina


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, luckily she has stopped the climbing (thank god) but it would have been a very cute video to share! 

Here is a picture of the structure on the ground. Please excuse the disaster zone around it she had a lot of fun today while I was at school






Here is the NICs on top of the cage... this is what she attempted to climb





And finally here it is with the towel on top. 





I love how she made her way into each of the pictures...typical Sabrina:biggrin2:
It seems to be keeping her in for now, *KNOCKS ON WOOD*


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 26, 2010)

I think you are all good... I can't see how she would be able to beat that system.. wait and see. I guess


----------

